# Scott CR1 Team Issue?



## WeakSister (Oct 30, 2009)

I have the opportunity to buy an older (but never ridden) CR1. It's the model with the black frame and yellow decals (lots of decals on the stays). Is this the Team Issue? 2005?

Are there any issues I should be aware of? Non-replaceable RD hanger?

Also, there's an IRD carbon compact crankset installed---any possible issues with that?


----------



## JSummers (Nov 21, 2008)

*CR1 Scott*

CR1 Team is a good bike but the only down fall is the RD hanger. As far as the crank set its up to you and how new to cycling you are and if were you ride is flat for the most part or has a lot of hills. I have a CR1 Scott on the board for sale (its my sons) in the classifieds, never crashed, up graded to SRAM Force group. I have both cranks so I can set the bike up either way you want it. it is a 2009.


----------

